# Kicking Technique



## JonnieRamboT (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey i was wondering, whats the better more effective technique for fighting, a direct kick using hip rotation for power (as in Muay Thai) or a chambered kick kick (as in taekwon do, karate)

thanks


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Thai kicks mate, I mean of course I'm biased as I train Muay Thai, but Thai kicks really are killers.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

June White said:


> I train UFC, so I'm better than you. Have a nice day.


You train UFC? Hahahahaha...ok mate.


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha, no mate, not mad, I don't get mad, being mad is an emotion and emotions are for women, I'm a man.


----------

